# Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2006)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Könnt Ihr mir bitte nochmals erklären, wie ich einen Link mit Text einfügen kann?

Mit dieser Anleitung komme ich nicht klar: 

Link mit Text:

Link einfügen :

"(URL="http://www.test.de"]*http://www.test.de*[/URL)"

und dann das:

"(URL="http://www.test.de"]*Text zu test.de*[/URL)"

daraus machen. ( die "(" und ")" durch [ und ] ersetzen...

Wenn ich mir z. B. diesen Link anschaue, da fehlen Klammern, was soll ich also dort durch was ersetzen??

EDIT by Dr.J:
Vorher:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altenbaumburg 

Nachher:

Altenbaumburg



Schau dir mal die Unterschiede im Editiermodus an. Die runden Klammern sind nur im Beispiel, damit der Code angezeigt werden kann, der sonst nicht sichtbar wäre. Nach dem Einfügen des Links (nur im Editiermodus möglich), einfach den 2.Teil des Links (hier: <http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altenbaumburg>) durch einen neuen Text (hier: Altenbaumburg) ersetzen

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

@All
Ich schau mir später mal die Anleitung an und überarbeite sie.


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Dodi,

ich versuch mal zu erklären, wie ich Links als Textlinks setze.
Bsp.: Du willst einem Link den Namen "Haus" geben.
Dann suche ich zunächst die Seite auf, kopiere mir mit Steuerung + C (oder rechtsklick und Kopieren) diesen Link aus dem Browser in den Arbeitsspeicher, danach suche ich meinen Text auf schreibe da das Wort "Haus" + markiere es mit der linken Maustaste. Das geht natürlich auch nachträglich in einem schon bestehendem Text.
Dann gehe ich oben über dem Textfeld auf die Erdkugel (blau) und klick drauf. In dem sich öffnenden Fenster füge ich den Link mit Steuerung + V (oder Rechtsklick und Einfügen) ein und klicke ok. Das wars...

Ich hoffe, das war halbwegs verständlich.


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Ihr Beiden!

Erstmal danke - aber ich komme immer noch nicht weiter... 

@ Jürgen:
Was meinst Du mit "Editiermodus"?

@ Annett:
Dem ersten Teil konnte ich noch folgen aber dann:
Zitat:
Dann gehe ich oben über dem Textfeld auf die Erdkugel (blau) und klick drauf. In dem sich öffnenden Fenster füge ich den Link mit Steuerung + V (oder Rechtsklick und Einfügen) ein und klicke ok. Das wars...
Zitatende.
Wo zum  ist die Erdkugel (blau)???

Sorry, hab wohl ein Brett vor dem Kopf...


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Dodi,

der Editiermodus ist der Modus, wenn du deinen Beitrag schreibst oder wenn du ihn änderst. 

Ich versuche es mal so:
1) Gewünschten Link mit Strg+C kopieren.

2) Knopf mit "Weltkugel" (unterhalb des Smily) drücken. 
    Nur im Antwortmodus (Knopf "Antwort erstellen") zu sehen, NICHT beim "Direkt antworten"-Fenster.

3) Den Link mit Strg+V in die angezeigte Zeile des Popups kopieren und bestätigen.

4) Der Link-Eintrag dürfte nun so aussehen 
    ("<" und ">" bitte ignorieren, sie dienen nur zur Darstellung und werden nicht benötigt):

<      [ URL="http://www.test.de"]http://www.test.de[/URL]     >

5) Den rotmarkierten Teil des Link-Eintrages nun ersetzen durch den gewünschten Text: z.b: "Textbeispiel" 

<        [ URL="http://www.test.de"]Textbeispiel[/URL]         >

6) fertig

Das Ergebnis ist dann: Textbeispiel


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Danke Jürgen,

hab's vorhin auf die Schnelle bei "Direkt antworten" versucht, das konnte ja nicht funzen!
Probiere es nachher mal aus.


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Dodi,

was ich erklärt hatte funktioniert natürlich auch nur, wenn man nicht die Kurzantwort unter der letzten Nachricht nutzt, sondern entweder auf "Erweitert" unter der Kurzantwort klickt oder auf "antwort erstellen" links unter dem letzten Beitrag.
Die sogenannte (blaugrüne) Erdkugel ist dann mittig oberhalb des Texteingabefeldes direkt unter dem blaßgelben Smiley. Jetzt gefunden??

Ich hab bei Dir auch mal noch den "richtigen" Editor aktiviert... beim Softwareumstieg hatten wir ja vor einem Jahr schon mal irgendwo erwähnt, dass der "Standard-Editor" der beste sein soll. (Willst Du es rückgängig machen, dann schau mal unter den Nützlichen Links und dann bei Einstellungen ziemlich weit unten oder sag einfach Bescheid!)


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Danke Annett und Jürgen! 

Teste es gleich mal:

Das Wetter für Hamburg.

Ooooh, es funzt!

Vielen, vielen Dank! - Wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Dazu sind wir doch da.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo,

keiner meiner eingefügten Links funktionierte bisher, obwohl ich es genau wie Dodi gemacht habe. Ich will es deshalb hier im Testforum noch einmal probieren.

http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34119/?q=teichjahr+2011

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Elfriede.

Der letzte Link jetzt kann nicht fkt., weil du mehrfach http:// stehen hast.
Das darf nur einmal der Fall sein!

Möchtest Du einen Link einfügen (ohne Text), dann klick auf das Kettensymbol im Editor und füge den Link ein.

Möchtest Du einen Text mit einem Link hinterlegen, dann schreib Deinen Text, markiere diesen mit der rechten Maustaste und klicke anschließend wieder auf das Ketten Symbol im Edior. Wieder den Link einfügen und unter Vorschau betrachten, ob es fkt. hat.

Sollte es wieder nicht klappen, melde Dich bitte. Wir bekommen das hin!


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

noch einmal, denn ich kann den Link nicht öffnen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Elfriede,
es kann sein, dass du nur den vorgegebenen Text "http://" im Fenster löschen oder überschreiben musst.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Annett,

ich glaubte den Fehler gefunden zu haben, weil ich -Verknüpfung kopieren- gewählt hatte, aber das war es nicht, ich kann den Link noch immer nicht öffnen.
Jetzt probiere ich es gleich hier noch einmal nach Deiner Anweisung.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

vielleicht ohne http?


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

ohne http geht überhaupt nichts.

Ein letzter Versuch


----------



## Digicat (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Servus Elfriede

Jürgen hat das schon sehr gut beschrieben ...



> Ich versuche es mal so:
> 1) Gewünschten Link mit Strg+C kopieren.
> 
> 2) Knopf mit "Weltkugel" (unterhalb des Smily) drücken.
> ...



Kann man nicht besser erklären ...


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Elfriede.

Woher holst Du Dir denn den Link?
Das Beste ist, ihn aus der Adressezeile des Browsers zu kopieren, nachdem man die Seite selbst aufgerufen hat... 

Links kann man auch ohne http:// bei uns einfügen. Die Software setzt auch ein wwwPunktHobby-GartenteichPunktde als Link in www.hobby-gartenteich.de ganz automatisch um - Du mußt also nicht mal das Symbol anklicken. Um allerdings einen Text mit Link zu erzeugen, brauchst Du dieses Link/Ketten Symbol.

Nochmal der Reihe nach:
1. Du kopierst Dir den Link in Deinen Arbeitsspeicher (klicken in die Adresszeile und dann zeitgleich STRG+C)
2. Du schreibst den Text, den Dein Link haben soll
3. Du markierst diesen Text mit der rechten Maustaste
4. Du klickst das Link/Ketten Symbol und fügst den im Arbeitsspeicher befindlichen Link in das sich öffnende Fenster (Du musst dafür nicht mal hineinklicken, einfach nur Tastenkombination STRG+V gleichzeitig). 
5. Okay klicken 
6. fertig

Ich finde Jürgens Beschreibung etwas umständlicher....


----------



## Joachim (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Elfriede,

das Problem mit deinem Link sind die Leerzeichen! Leerzeichen gibt es in Webadressen nicht. 

Dein Link, wie er nicht gehen kann:

```
http://Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland
```

Das sind 3 Leerzeichen drinnen, es fehlt die Domain Endung (zB. .de oder .com) und oft ist ein "www." auch nötig, da nicht alle Server so eingestellt sind, das sie das tolerieren.

So müsste er aussehen damit er geht:

```
[URL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34119/?q=teichjahr+2011"]Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland[/URL}
```

Innerhalb der ersten eckigen Klammer steht der eigentliche Link, OHNE Leerzeichen. Dann folgt der Linktext, welcher gern Leerzeichen haben darf.

schau:
Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Mein Teichjahr

Danke Annett, danke Joachim!

So habe ich es gemacht: Ich habe den zu verlinkenden Thread über  "Forum durchsuchen"  geöffnet, die Adresszeile markiert und kopiert, dann in diesen Thread mittels Linkfunktion unter meinem Text eingefügt + OK. Es kommt eine dreizeilige Adresse, die ich jetzt einfach einmal so stehen lasse und sende.

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede

Keine Ahnung was jetzt passiert ist, die gewünschte Verlinkung läßt sich jetzt über die einzelnen Textzeilen öffnen


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Elfriede,
dein Link funktioniert ja nun schon gut.

Was du noch entfernen kannst ist deine Suche "/?q=teichjahr+2011", damit wird dein Suchbegriff farblich hervorgehoben.
Das ist nicht tragisch aber es muss ja nicht jeder wissen, wie du den Beitrag gefunden hast. 


www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34119


----------



## Moonlight (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Das muß ich auch gleich mal ausprobieren ... hab das auch noch nie hinbekommen ...





_View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAAx6eYAKdU_


Ähm ... hier ist nix rot ... welchen Teil muß ich denn rauslöschen und ersetzen?


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Mandy, auch bei deinem Link zu viel h t t p : / / drin.

Das sollte bei normalen Links auch ganz ohne gehen. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAAx6eYAKdU


----------



## Moonlight (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Okay, dann der nächste Versuch ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAAx6eYAKdU

Auch nicht anders. Ich verstehe das Umbenennen nicht. Ich habe den Link kopiert ... und wenn ich die Erdkugel anklicke, dann steht da schon http:// und wenn ich den Link einfüge, dann ist das doppelt drin 

Aber das mit dem Umbenennen geht einfach nicht  ...  was ich falsch oder nicht mache ...


----------



## Joachim (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Zum schon eingefügten "http://" :

Das ist nach klick auf die Erdkugel im sich öffnenden Fenster schon hinterlegt dargestellt. Wenn ich jetzt einen Link incl. vorhandenem "http://" einfügen will, dann geh ich mit dem Mauszeiger über das "http://" im Fensterchen und mach nen Rechtsklick und wähle einfügen. Damit wird das schon vorhandene "http://" im Fensterchen mit meinem Link überschrieben... und alles wird gut.


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Jetzt ist es mir auch passiert, den eigenen Link kopiert und eingefügt. Geht nicht. :shock 

Das Problem ist die Darstellung des Links im Forum - diese ist verkürzt.
Kopiere ich nun diese unvollständige Information, geht er nicht mehr.
Es muss also erst der Link geöffnet und dann die ganze Zeile neu kopiert werden.

Um sicher zu gehen, kann man vor dem einfügen das "http://" löschen.


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*



Joerg schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Darstellung des Links im Forum - diese ist verkürzt.
> Kopiere ich nun diese unvollständige Information, geht er nicht mehr.
> Es muss also erst der Link geöffnet und dann die ganze Zeile neu kopiert werden.


Hallo Joerg,
warum so kompliziert
Durch die Forensoftware verkürzte Links lassen sich ganz simpel mit rechtsclick + "Linkadresse kopieren" (Firefox) bzw. "Verknüpfung kopieren" (IE) vollständig kopieren, und man kann ihn dann mittels rechtsclick + "Einfügen" in die Adresszeile oder eben in einem Beitrag einfügen.... auch mit der Link-Einfügen Funktion.
Bei dem Button gibt es sogar das nette Feature, dass direkt nach dem Einfügen, der Bereich, in den man einen beschreibenden Text, z.B. "Hier Clicken", schon markiert ist und man einfach lostippen kann und der eingefügte Text verschwindet, ohne das man mühsam markieren muss.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich aus Gewohnheit lieber den Code selber eingebe, weil ich die Finger beim Tippen eh schon auf der Tastatur habe


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Moin Jörg,

so schwer ist das nicht.
Du kannst auch einfach einen neuen Tab öffnen indem Du mit dem Rad der Maus auf den verkürzten Link im Forum klickst. Dann kannst Du den Link oben kopieren (oder Du machst es so wie mein Vorposter geschrieben hat).

@Mandy: Was genau meinst Du mit "umbenennen"?
Möchtest Du dass der Link im Forum nicht sichtbar ist, sondern dafür ein verlinktes Wort steht?

Also z.B statt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAAx6eYAKdU

Dass es nun z.B:

Das ist der Link

heißt?

Das machst Du einfach, indem Du ein Wort (das gewünschte, welches später den Linkcode enthalten soll) postest, dieses dann markierst (linke Maustaste) und dann auf die Erdkugel klickst.
Nun kannst du auf das bereits markierte http:// klicken, dann wird es überschrieben, oder Du löschst es raus und fügst nun Deinen Link an.

Fertig. Du hast ein Verlinktes Wort. Wenn Du das Wort im Nachhinein ändern möchtest musst Du im Code selbst nur das Wort abändern, aber am Rest des Codes nichts verändern, sonst geht er nichtmehr!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hier das ganze mal in sechs Steps erklärt:

*Step 1)*

Ihr öffnet ein neues Beitragsfeld und schreibt euren Text. Ihr möchtet ein Wort verlinken und möchtet dass das Wort verlinkt ist, aber der Linkname nicht direkt dortsteht.
In unserem Beispiel nehmen wir das Wort "test"

Ihr markiert das Wort, welches später euren Link enthalten soll mit der linken Maustaste.

 

*Step 2)*

Nun klickt Ihr oben in der Symbolleiste auf die Erdkugel.
Gemeint ist dieses Symbol:

 

*Step 3)*

Nun öffnet sich ein Fenster, in welchem "http" bereits vorgegeben ist. Dies löscht ihr aus dem Fenster und setzt den Link, welchen ihr verlinken möchtet ein. In unseren Fall habe ich einfachkeitshalber www.test.de genommen

 

*Step 4)*

Link einsetzen (beachtet dass http:// nur einmal drinsteht!!):

 

*Step 5)*

Ihr klickt auf OK, nun seht Ihr in eurem Postingfeld den fertigen Code. Immernoch markiert ist euer Wort welches Ihr zuerst markiert habt um es zu Verlinken!

 

*Step 6)*

Nun könntet Ihr theoretisch das Wort umbenennen, statt "test" könntet Ihr "Meine Homepage" schreiben, indem Ihr einfach exakt an diese Stelle, an der vorher Test gestanden war den neuen Text schreibt. Wichtig ist dass Ihr keine Klammern etc des Codes beschädigt, da er sonst nichtmehr richtig funktionieren würde!

 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Daniel,
schöne bebilderte Erklärung


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Link mit Text einfügen*

Hallo Andreas.


Zermalmer schrieb:


> ....
> Bei dem Button gibt es sogar das nette Feature, dass direkt nach dem Einfügen, der Bereich, in den man einen beschreibenden Text, z.B. "Hier Clicken", schon markiert ist und man einfach lostippen kann und der eingefügte Text verschwindet, ohne das man mühsam markieren muss.
> ...


Danke für diesen Hinweis.... Frau lernt eben nie aus! 

Und was sagt mir das: Auch im Forum führen immer wieder viele Wege nach Rom (äh zum Ziel). 
Nehmt den für Euch einfachsten Weg, prägt ihn Euch ein und vergesst die zu kompliziert erscheinenden einfach.


----------



## CityCobra (12. Feb. 2012)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit Verlinkungen, Formatierungen etc. zu nutzen wäre das Add-on BBcode das es z.B. als Firefox Add-on gibt.

Infos: http://www.bbcode.org/


----------

